# Insurance liability @ AP as long as luggage still in car?



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Someone warned me not to hit "Drop off" to end my AP run as soon as I arrive curbside. The reason: Even if the pax leaves the car, I am still liable as long as their luggage has not yet been unloaded.

True?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Insurance companies use any and all tools to deny payouts. Don’t hand them another wrench to use against you.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I don’t know the answer to this, but...don’t ever end the trip until ALL pax and ALL items are out of the vehicle. Don’t work for free. 

If the trip is still active, you are still covered in theory.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It's just natural for me to not end the trip until I'm empty and ready to roll.


----------

